
Black Hole Starship - ashtuchkin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_hole_starship
======
higherpurpose
Probably the most "likely" of all the "fraction of lightspeed" (30-50%)
starships.

------
huxley
I seem to remember a black hole powered starship being mentioned in a 1978
book edited by Jerry Pournelle called "Black Holes and Other Marvels"

